# Gasoline smell in cabin



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I was alarmed to discover a gasoline smell in the cabin of the car while driving with the window open.
I also noticed that on warm days a prominent gas smell was there when just getting in the car.
I checked the trunk area for leaks around the tank/lines, but all was good.
After using my nose to it's best ability, I traced the smell to the cloth covered hose (5/8ths inner dia.) which attaches from the filler neck, to the top of the tank.
I pulled it off, and sure enough it was dry-rotted.
A new piece of hose for 20 cents, and all is much better.

I'm glad it was that easy!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Gasoline smell in cabin (Sepp)*

I once noticed a gas smell in my Coupe, a smell that came quite sudden, right after I had filled the tank. The problem was that I hadnt fully tightened the gas cap! The weird thing is that I thought that the vents on the rear end was there to suck air out of the cabin, but in this case it actually sucked the gas smell _into_ the car!


----------

